# Interesting morning at Lougheed Mall



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*In case you haven't seen this on the news: Man arrested after crashing into police cruisers  After seeing it on the news, I just had to go see for myself as It is just a couple blocks away. This is the aftermath of the event that took place outside the Lougheed Community Police Office early this morning. This is the most action these cars have seen in their life Im sure. I rarely ever see them gone from there and often wonder if we actually have a active police office or if it's just for looks lol Anyway, on the not so funny side ....about 6 of their cars that are always parked in front in the middle of a large parking lot..... found out what if feels like to be one of the cars at a monster truck rally lol cept it was a big Ryder moving van, Atleast 3 were pronounced "scrap" upon arrival, while the other in critical condition and chances look slim for them as well.
Good news is the physco driver responsible for this is safely in custody. He was taken to Burnaby General Hospital to be checked for injuries.
Well apparently he wasn't injured as he decided to continue the nights festivities at the hospital. Apparently he somehow managed to break a water pipe which in return turned the lower floor into a swimming pool, causing the hospital to be shut down. Wow what a night he had, not too mention an awesome evening for the officer that was "accompanying" the relentless party starter 
He is again securely in custody, atleast I hope so anyway.

**Warning** may contain graphic images
Here are some pix from the scene of the 1st crime:


































































RIP courageous cruisers that didn't make it, your 24 hour presence will be missed*
_
photo's courtesy of Diztrbd1 photography_


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Craziness. That's a lot of damage


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes it is, I believe that was every car issued to them as well. Atleast nobody was hurt.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice, looks like the cars are ready for derby at the pne in the summer if they still do it!

Guess this means ours taxes are going to go up due to a budget short fall after replacing 6 police cars....


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow what a mess, this guys sounds like a real nut case! But of course our goofy judicial system will make sure he's back on the streets soon, what a joke our law system is!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh my and it's just a Sunday game to today too, lets try and save the playoff festivies for if we make it lol. On a serious note what nut, someone clearly doesn't work and pay taxes. Simply no respect.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Apparently each car costs around $50,000, article says he'll be charged with theft over 5k and mischief over 5k.... sounds like a slap on the wrist how about mischief over 300k and a court ordered castration so this blood line is ended and future generations don't have to suffer.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

No way...when I was driving to SFU for my Scuba diving class I saw the tow truck carrying the car in the first two pics. I laughed because I thought it was being towed (ironic) but when I pulled past it I saw the damage and was...quite surprised. Did not know that this was what happened!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> the relentless party starter


This has my vote for Best. Descriptive. Phrase. Ever. :bigsmile:

I hope the office accompanying him got danger pay. Glad they at least locked him up temporarily...and I guess this proves that Ryder really WILL rent to anyone with a pulse!


----------

